# Lush Cosmetics?



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

I haven't ever seen a post around about Lush Cosmetics, so I was just wondering if anyone around here used them?!
If anyone doesn't know what they are, it's a cruelty free cosmetics store where everything is either vegan or vegetarian. Some products are pretty costly, but they use organic materials to create their products. Their items rage from bath bombs, to face masks, lotion, to makeup and perfume as well. I've started to really get into lush within the last year or so. 

Personally I spend so much money at lush, and sometimes I have to stop myself from buying because I'm broke! 
I just figured if anyone else was interested this could more or less be a post to talk about the products you love or give them reviews. I'm also part of a few pages on Facebook where you can sell or trade items. So if anyone is interested in that sort of thing they can message me. I'm always looking for new items.


----------



## riummi (Jun 30, 2015)

How are their bath bombs? Always debated on whether or not I should buy one...


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

Sa-chan said:


> How are their bath bombs? Always debated on whether or not I should buy one...



I absolutely love them. One of my favorite items, along with most people haha. 
My favorite bath bomb is a Christmas/Halloween only item called Lords of Misrule. 
But for regular bombs I would suggest Avobath if you like citrusy scents. To me it smells like fruit loops Cereal. 
It has avocado in it along with Shea butter that makes your skin crazy soft, along with lemon grass. 
Big Blue is a good one, but most people hate the clean up. It has bits of sea weed in it. But I fell asleep instantly after using. 
And Phoenix Rising is amazing. It was my first ever bath bomb. It's rumored to be getting discontinued. It turns your water the color of a dark wine almost. It starts purple and eventually it gets the the middle which is mint green. It is cinnamon scented with a real cinnamon stick in it! It also has gold glitter to shimmer your body a bit.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

Sa-chan said:


> How are their bath bombs? Always debated on whether or not I should buy one...



They're a little on the pricey side but they're great in quality and smell amazing. I think it's worth a shot! If you don't like the first one you don't have to buy anymore.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

Squidward said:


> They're a little on the pricey side but they're great in quality and smell amazing. I think it's worth a shot! If you don't like the first one you don't have to buy anymore.



Yeah, exactly! I find it more of a, instead of buying clothes and video games like most people do when they have extra money, I buy Lush haha. 
They're cheapest and one of their most popular bombs is the Butterball. It's made with lots of moisturizing traits, and I believe it's only 5 or 6$ compared to most of the 7-10$ bombs. I have noticed almost everything is cheaper in the UK when prices are converted though.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 30, 2015)

I use some of their face products! I've been using them for years: the fresh farmacy cleanser, tea tree toner, vanishing cream moisturizer, and from time to time, the ocean salt exfoliator. They've been hiking up those prices though...


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I use some of their face products! I've been using them for years: the fresh farmacy cleanser, tea tree toner, vanishing cream moisturizer, and from time to time, the ocean salt exfoliator. They've been hiking up those prices though...



Yes, that's the only problem. But as a person who buys stuff like moisturizers and such once a year, I think it's worth paying a bit more for good quality and natural ingredients.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I use some of their face products! I've been using them for years: the fresh farmacy cleanser, tea tree toner, vanishing cream moisturizer, and from time to time, the ocean salt exfoliator. They've been hiking up those prices though...



I tried ocean salt for the first time a few days ago. Made my skin so incredibly soft. But it burned a bit. So I may try out the self preserving formula. 
My currently routine is Angels on Bare Skin, Tea Tree Toner, and Imperalis. I didn't know what moisturizer to get so I just started with the cheapest. Turns on I need either vanishing cream or Enzymion because my face is oily and the others are too heavy! And my favorite is Mask Of Magnaminty. It's so refreshing and smells amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> Yes, that's the only problem. But as a person who buys stuff like moisturizers and such once a year, I think it's worth paying a bit more for good quality and natural ingredients.



Yeah. I thought 25$ was crazy for a 1.5Oz pot of moisturizer. Turns out I need the more expensive ones which are about 50$. But when you actually have that 1.5oz pot in your hand you're like "there's no way I can use all this" it's a lot when you barely need a pea sized amount!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 30, 2015)

I think it's worth it too, since it's working pretty well for me. Though the specific moisturizer I get costs somewhere in the $40 range, so it's a bit ridiculous. But that's exactly why I use the vanishing cream moisturizer! My face leans towards the oily side of the spectrum, so it's not too heavy. 

Don't they have shampoos too? I heard they did, but I don't know too much about them.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I think it's worth it too, since it's working pretty well for me. Though the specific moisturizer I get costs somewhere in the $40 range, so it's a bit ridiculous. But that's exactly why I use the vanishing cream moisturizer! My face leans towards the oily side of the spectrum, so it's not too heavy.
> 
> Don't they have shampoos too? I heard they did, but I don't know too much about them.


If it's something you can use on your body they have it. 
I do want to try vanishing cream because I have like the oiliest T zone. 
Their shampoos and conditioners saved me. I have such thin oily hair that gets crazy gross after one day of not washing. 
As of no I use "I love juicy" and then their solid shampoo bar called "montolbano" both which are made for oily hair. And then, the holy grail. Veganese conditioner. It's made for oily hair so it's extremely light, not heavy at all. So light I could almost leave it in without rinsing. My hair can now go two days without washing and it won't be oily! Which is so great for me. Ya know cause you're not supposed to wash your hair too often or it strips the natural oils and makes your hair dry. And then I use the dry shampoo for days where I feel like it may be starting to get a tad oily.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 30, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> My favorite bath bomb is a Christmas/Halloween only item called Lords of Misrule.



I still have one from last year.  Occasionally I smell it like someone might huff paint.

I'm also obsessed with anything Karma scented.

Lush gets way too much of my money.  It all started with a shampoo bar, which led to a solid conditioner, which led to some soap, which led to etc etc.  Once a sales associate finally convinced me to try a bath product (scary!) all hell broke loose.  Now I pamper myself too much and seem very high maintenance.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm considering buying a shampoo from Lush now. I don't know if it will work well on my type of hair, though.

EDIT; Wow, $30 for a shampoo!


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 30, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> If it's something you can use on your body they have it.
> I do want to try vanishing cream because I have like the oiliest T zone.
> Their shampoos and conditioners saved me. I have such thin oily hair that gets crazy gross after one day of not washing.
> As of no I use "I love juicy" and then their solid shampoo bar called "montolbano" both which are made for oily hair. And then, the holy grail. Veganese conditioner. It's made for oily hair so it's extremely light, not heavy at all. So light I could almost leave it in without rinsing. My hair can now go two days without washing and it won't be oily! Which is so great for me. Ya know cause you're not supposed to wash your hair too often or it strips the natural oils and makes your hair dry. And then I use the dry shampoo for days where I feel like it may be starting to get a tad oily.



Yeah, definitely get a sample of the vanishing cream to see if it helps with the oiliness! That sounds great, though. Luckily, my hair isn't too oily. I used to wash my hair daily, and when I would skip a day, my hair would get so greasy. For me, it was just a matter of washing it too much, and my hair compensating for the loss of oils, etc. You know the deal. I can go about 3 days without washing my hair now since I rarely leave the house during the summer. I should look into their shampoos though.


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

What do you guys think about their makeup products? I wanted to buy a lipstick but I don't want to spend $25 for something that may or may not suck.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)

i never had any of their products but i always hear really good things about them. 
hope i can try something out soonish.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

Squidward said:


> I'm considering buying a shampoo from Lush now. I don't know if it will work well on my type of hair, though.
> 
> EDIT; Wow, $30 for a shampoo!



That's for the big bottle! Try a smaller bottle or a solid shampoo bar. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> What do you guys think about their makeup products? I wanted to buy a lipstick but I don't want to spend $25 for something that may or may not suck.



I've never tried them but I hear they are extremely extremely pigmented! Very high quality I hear. I don't wear makeup much. Maybe some mascara here and there. But never from lush.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zoetrope said:


> I still have one from last year.  Occasionally I smell it like someone might huff paint.
> 
> I'm also obsessed with anything Karma scented.
> 
> Lush gets way too much of my money.  It all started with a shampoo bar, which led to a solid conditioner, which led to some soap, which led to etc etc.  Once a sales associate finally convinced me to try a bath product (scary!) all hell broke loose.  Now I pamper myself too much and seem very high maintenance.



Ah lucky! My friend is the one who bought me Lords of Misrule and I absolutely love it. I just never got the chance to get another because the were sold out. I hope it comes back this holiday. It's so popular they'd be crazy not to.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> Yeah, definitely get a sample of the vanishing cream to see if it helps with the oiliness! That sounds great, though. Luckily, my hair isn't too oily. I used to wash my hair daily, and when I would skip a day, my hair would get so greasy. For me, it was just a matter of washing it too much, and my hair compensating for the loss of oils, etc. You know the deal. I can go about 3 days without washing my hair now since I rarely leave the house during the summer. I should look into their shampoos though.



I tried Big shampoo which has huge chunks of salt in it. It's for volume, which with my flat oily hair I thought would be good. But the salt seemed to burn my scalp a bit. I think my skin is just really sensitive or something haha.


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 30, 2015)

I love Lush, and like American Apparel, there's a reason stuff is so pricey, fair wages and good ingredients.
My favorite thing is probably the sea salt mask, but I love the bath bombs and lip scrubs too.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

shunishu said:


> i never had any of their products but i always hear really good things about them.
> hope i can try something out soonish.



Definitely. They're awesome for a pampering!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 30, 2015)

I love their bathbombs <3 
Every time I go shopping at a certain chopping centre, I pass a lush shop pretty much devoted just to the bath bombs. Even if I'm not planning on buying anything, I end up going in anyway because the entire shop smells amazing. There's like a bubble of amazingness surrounding the shop that draws people in


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> I love Lush, and like American Apparel, there's a reason stuff is so pricey, fair wages and good ingredients.
> My favorite thing is probably the sea salt mask, but I love the bath bombs and lip scrubs too.



Honestly. I think once you buy so much of it, it's feels like it's not even expensive anymore. XD


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I love their bathbombs <3
> Every time I go shopping at a certain chopping centre, I pass a lush shop pretty much devoted just to the bath bombs. Even if I'm not planning on buying anything, I end up going in anyway because the entire shop smells amazing. There's like a bubble of amazingness surrounding the shop that draws people in



I know right! Here there was a Lush and some very intelligent person desided to open a soap shop next to lush. Needless to say, the shop closed down under 2 months. You just can't beat Lush.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 30, 2015)

i love lush but ive only used the bath bombs and lip scrub before and i want to use the saturn girl bath bomb soon


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

Mahoushoujo said:


> i love lush but ive only used the bath bombs and lip scrub before and i want to use the saturn girl bath bomb soon



I haven't tried that one, my friend has it though. It smells great. I would hurry though. Because with all the new Oxford Street exclusives, they're discontinuing some products to make room for some new ones and space girl was one of them rumored to be leaving!


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 30, 2015)

I adore Lush <3 thank god that I've trained myself to not spend all my money at once, although that shop nearly made me break that rule.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)

btw. Lush has a "gay is ok" soap now.. and the the proceeds go to lgbt charities.. that is pretty awesome 'gay is ok' soap link
it's only ?4 ... i might make that my first order ^^


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I adore Lush <3 thank god that I've trained myself to not spend all my money at once, although that shop nearly made me break that rule.



I've literally never spent more money (except my boyfriend and I spend a fair share on games and consoles)

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> btw. Lush has a "gay is ok" soap now.. and the the proceeds go to lgbt charities.. that is pretty awesome 'gay is ok' soap link
> it's only ?4 ... i might make that my first order ^^



Yes. It's such a lovely thing. They came up with it because there was an episode of undercover boss for lush. After the person undercover was done lush offered to pay for these workers to do wonderful things! One worker who was gay got to make his own campaign which is where this soap came from! They also paid 10,000$ to get another worker a hearing aid, and paid for another to go on vacation with his family! They're such a great company with wonderful motives. 
And the gay is okay soap is scented like their fizzbanger bath bomb. The description of the bomb said apple cinnamon. I thought it smelled citrusy.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 30, 2015)

I stopped using Lush products after my mum bought me a bath bomb from them and it gave me a full body rash that wouldn't clear up after a week- Lush wasn't much help when we tried contacting them to find out what was in the bath bomb so we could talk to my doctor about it... (The packaging didn't have any details, they had just wrapped the bomb in paper with their logo plastered all over it...) Also they moved their shop out of a tiny side alley on to the high street in town and it makes me gag when I walk past it, the mix of conflicting scents is horrible!

I stick to The Body Shop now, at least their products don't give me any form of rash!!!


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)

that's unfortunate, sorry to hear


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 30, 2015)

shunishu said:


> that's unfortunate, sorry to hear


It was really horrible and I STILL don't know ingredient it was that caused the rash since Lush messed us about. Hopefully they have updated the packaging to show the ingredients now... If it weren't for that I would have carried on buying their products because the bath bomb smelled really nice :3 (I would need a nose peg though if I went in their shop since, as mentioned previously, the clashing scents of their products make me gag)


----------



## weesakins (Jun 30, 2015)

have any of you ever tried the cupcake face mask, my face is so oily T__T


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

weesakins said:


> have any of you ever tried the cupcake face mask, my face is so oily T__T


yes omg it really helped my greasy skin when i had my huge acne outbreak


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 30, 2015)

weesakins said:


> have any of you ever tried the cupcake face mask, my face is so oily T__T



Cupcake is a life saver.  And it smells lextremely tasty as well.  But I don't suggest tasting it since its mud.

Edit:  I have no idea what 'lextremely' is.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 30, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> But I don't suggest tasting it since its mud.



haha <3


----------



## weesakins (Jun 30, 2015)

Teacakes said:


> yes omg it really helped my greasy skin when i had my huge acne outbreak



really, how much is it.. ): i never bothered checking the price in store. i really want to try it because it's summer and my t zone gets oily so fast.



zoetrope said:


> Cupcake is a life saver.  And it smells lextremely tasty as well.  But I don't suggest tasting it since its mud.



*_* LOL of course i wouldn't taste it, cupcake only helps with oily skin right? ):


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 30, 2015)

I've seen reviews online, some of them are really pretty and the bath bombs seem like they'd be fun. Not much of a bath taker though. What would you Lush junkies recommend to a first time buyer?


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

weesakins said:


> really, how much is it.. ): i never bothered checking the price in store. i really want to try it because it's summer and my t zone gets oily so fast.
> 
> ?6.50 in the uk


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 30, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> It was really horrible and I STILL don't know ingredient it was that caused the rash since Lush messed us about. Hopefully they have updated the packaging to show the ingredients now... If it weren't for that I would have carried on buying their products because the bath bomb smelled really nice :3 (I would need a nose peg though if I went in their shop since, as mentioned previously, the clashing scents of their products make me gag)



Last time I bought something from lush, they didn't have the inredients on the packaging, but I think they have them on the websote if you can find the same bath bomb.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


> I've seen reviews online, some of them are really pretty and the bath bombs seem like they'd be fun. Not much of a bath taker though. What would you Lush junkies recommend to a first time buyer?


Big Blue, Butterball and Granny Takes A Dip are great!


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 30, 2015)

Teacakes said:


> Big Blue, Butterball and Granny Takes A Dip are great!



I would also add Fizzbanger to the list.  It crackles!


----------



## Squidward (Jun 30, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Last time I bought something from lush, they didn't have the inredients on the packaging, but I think they have them on the websote if you can find the same bath bomb.



They have them on the site plus they tell you which ones are natural and which ones are synthetic. The synthetic ones aren't harmful, they're just not natural.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jun 30, 2015)

Also, the Oxford Street Frozen one is soothing, and I really like Think Pink, Sex Bomb, Space Girl and Sakura X_X


----------



## gpiggy2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Due to some of the products being vegan and them smelling amazing, I like Lush a lot


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 30, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Last time I bought something from lush, they didn't have the inredients on the packaging, but I think they have them on the websote if you can find the same bath bomb.





Squidward said:


> They have them on the site plus they tell you which ones are natural and which ones are synthetic. The synthetic ones aren't harmful, they're just not natural.


It was around 5/6 years ago so I doubt they still sell it and it was never on their website, the people in the shop said it was a 'shop exclusive' but according to their customer service the product never actually existed! (My mum had the receipt from the shop so could prove it was a real product and not a fake) My dad and the lawyers my mum worked with at the time said we could potentially sue, but since the rash was just painful and hasn't caused any lasting damage my mum thought that it would be a waste of time, if I ever get the same reaction from a different product then hopefully I'll have an ingredient list to show my doctor to get a more effective treatment. I still think they should have the ingredients printed on the packaging though, you wouldn't eat something from a supermarket which didn't have the ingredients printed on the packaging so why would you put something on your body if you don't know what is in it, not everyone has access to the internet so they wouldn't get to see the ingredients... 

No offence to anyone who enjoys Lush products, I just wanted to put my experience out there- though as I said it was 5/6 years ago so their customer service has hopefully improved and that they are using better ingredients now.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> It was around 5/6 years ago so I doubt they still sell it and it was never on their website, the people in the shop said it was a 'shop exclusive' but according to their customer service the product never actually existed! (My mum had the receipt from the shop so could prove it was a real product and not a fake) My dad and the lawyers my mum worked with at the time said we could potentially sue, but since the rash was just painful and hasn't caused any lasting damage my mum thought that it would be a waste of time, if I ever get the same reaction from a different product then hopefully I'll have an ingredient list to show my doctor to get a more effective treatment. I still think they should have the ingredients printed on the packaging though, you wouldn't eat something from a supermarket which didn't have the ingredients printed on the packaging so why would you put something on your body if you don't know what is in it, not everyone has access to the internet so they wouldn't get to see the ingredients...
> 
> 
> No offence to anyone who enjoys Lush products, I just wanted to put my experience out there- though as I said it was 5/6 years ago so their customer service has hopefully improved and that they are using better ingredients now.


I think the cause of the no ingredients thing is probably because lush is known for using less packaging and recycling. So when you go into the store Itself the bath bombs are "naked" on shelves and you just put them in a paper sack. They do have them listed online, and if you buy online they also put a sticker with the name and ingredients on the packaging of the item.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Teacakes said:


> Also, the Oxford Street Frozen one is soothing, and I really like Think Pink, Sex Bomb, Space Girl and Sakura X_X



Uggggh. I want to try Frozen and Integalactic so bad. But literally the Guardian of the Forest I think it is, it's gorgeous looking. So jealous of you!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 30, 2015)

I used to work at Lush lol, I had to leave because half my pay check would be spent on buying more products, even with the discount! I absolutely loved my store though, it was a great place to work. My favorite was always the Lime - Margarita scrub, it made your skin so soft and it was really refreshing. Also, the honey hand butter was absolutely amazing! Good for dry hands, especially in winter. 
If you haven't shopped at Lush, I would definitely recommend it. They have something for everyone and there are plenty of things to sample. Mostly all the products are natural and light, which is great even if you have sensitive skin!


----------



## psychedolly (Jun 30, 2015)

I've only been there once, as it's a bit of a drive to get to the closest store near me. But I loved the bath bombs I bought there. Next time I go, I plan on buying some of the other beauty products they have there, such as one of their lip scrubs.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jun 30, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I used to work at Lush lol, I had to leave because half my pay check would be spent on buying more products, even with the discount! I absolutely loved my store though, it was a great place to work. My favorite was always the Lime - Margarita scrub, it made your skin so soft and it was really refreshing. Also, the honey hand butter was absolutely amazing! Good for dry hands, especially in winter.
> If you haven't shopped at Lush, I would definitely recommend it. They have something for everyone and there are plenty of things to sample. Mostly all the products are natural and light, which is great even if you have sensitive skin!



Those items sound lovely. 
I know of a few people who have slipped up and revealed the discount amount, and man would I love that!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 1, 2015)

psychedolly said:


> I've only been there once, as it's a bit of a drive to get to the closest store near me. But I loved the bath bombs I bought there. Next time I go, I plan on buying some of the other beauty products they have there, such as one of their lip scrubs.



The closest one to me is roughly 1.5-2 hours away. D:


----------



## Dustmop (Jul 2, 2015)

Our closest store is like 3 hours away so I just buy online. :v


My parents insist on having a water softening unit on our well water. Soft water + soft water sucks.

I read a blog once that recommended using the Seanik Shampoo bar when you have really soft water -- which was how I found out about them in the first place -- and omg does it make a difference. I love it. I can't go back to goopy shampoos anymore. I don't even care that it was $12, just one bar lasts me 2 months and my hair is long and super thick, a little more than halfway down my back now. I used to go through 3-4 bottles of Garnier Fructis shampoo for $4 a pop in that time. If anything, it's cheaper now.

Smells a little funny being made out of seaweed and all, lol, but my fruity conditioner balances that out.

I actually have to put in another order for one soon here, might venture out and try one of the other ones, too. C:


----------



## KiloPatches (Jul 2, 2015)

OMG!!!! A LUSH THREAD!!!!! 
I nearly got a job there, but my city has the highest unemployment rate in the country - it was incredibly competitive. I was basically friends with the manager too, I go in there so much XD 
I have SO MUCH LUSH STUFF its unreal. 
Lately I have been buying gift boxes to try new products, instead of individual items. Like "Relax" I think is the only way you can get the limited edition Twilight Shower Gel..... Lavender is my Favourite. 
Last Christmas I bought the Art of Bathing (I know, its NUTS) but it lasted me like all of 2 weeks LOL. I stocked up on Rose Jam and Snowman FUN. 
My favourite product of all time is Love Lettuce, the fresh face mask. The almond shell exfoliates my skin so well, like nothing else and leaves it so soft. 
I wish they would bring back Sweet Lips, lip scrub. Chocolate and Vanilla. SO GOOD. 
I have used the henna hair dyes on my hair, so if you have any questions about them, just ask. 
My favorite lotion is Creme Anglaise. Or Sikkim Girls. Hard to choose. 
My favorite scent for bubble bars/bath bombs would be the Karma infused scents, so orange fruity scents, or the rose and lavender scents like French Kiss. 
I love Ro's Argan for that reason. It is a beautiful invention. 
I adore the shampoo bars and toothy tabs - great for travelling! Let me know your hair type and I can recommend bar to you! 
Massage Bars are great too, especially when indulging with a partner. :3 I like Wiccy Magic Muscle. Good for sore feet. 
One product I miss too is Glorious Mud!


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 2, 2015)

lush is so great. ive been buying from them since i was 10! They weren't very popular back then, im happy that they have been doing so well. my favourite product is the twilight bath bomb, its so pretty, it makes the water look like the night sky and has the best scent.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> And Phoenix Rising is amazing. It was my first ever bath bomb. It's rumored to be getting discontinued. It turns your water the color of a dark wine almost. It starts purple and eventually it gets the the middle which is mint green. It is cinnamon scented with a real cinnamon stick in it! It also has gold glitter to shimmer your body a bit.



Kay, so this made me really scared and I had to go out and buy some just in case... XD



Spoiler


----------



## TarzanGirl (Jul 2, 2015)

I love their stuff but I can't afford much there now, plus I have never lived close enough to one for it to be convenient. They need more locations.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 3, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Kay, so this made me really scared and I had to go out and buy some just in case... XD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yeah there is a list of 25 items being discontinued to make room for Oxford street stuff. One of which is the godmother soap. I literally almost cried. It's my favorite scent. I can just sit and sniff it all day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TarzanGirl said:


> I love their stuff but I can't afford much there now, plus I have never lived close enough to one for it to be convenient. They need more locations.



I know they plan on opening a lot more from what I heard. It's just a matter of ingredient shortages that they have every once in a while. There's a town only 40 minutes from me that is pretty big. Very traveled to and had a college there too. Probably the most popular college in my state. I believe that town deserves one. I think it'd do well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> Our closest store is like 3 hours away so I just buy online. :v
> 
> 
> My parents insist on having a water softening unit on our well water. Soft water + soft water sucks.
> ...



I started with Montolbano for my first shampoo bar. It's made for oily hair. But I'm thinking of giving jumping juniper solid shampoo a try along with I love juicy. My hair is just so oily!


----------



## Azza (Jul 3, 2015)

My mum buys this stuff a ton, and actually uses all of it most of the time. The stuff works but some of the things at the stores just smell really bad to me...


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 3, 2015)

Azza said:


> My mum buys this stuff a ton, and actually uses all of it most of the time. The stuff works but some of the things at the stores just smell really bad to me...



Yeah. Most of it smells good to me. But I hate musky smells and strong floral ones. I mostly like earthy and sweet smells.
One smell that really puts me off its a cleanser called Aqua Marina. It looks like cat food and smells like it too. XD


----------



## Azza (Jul 3, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Yeah. Most of it smells good to me. But I hate musky smells and strong floral ones. I mostly like earthy and sweet smells.
> One smell that really puts me off its a cleanser called Aqua Marina. It looks like cat food and smells like it too. XD



Oh that's gotta be horrible XD But we have a cat so I'm stuck smelling that every day :I Yeah I really hate the really strong smells, they make me gag XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

I've bought a million soaps and bath bombs from them, I am planning on getting some of their curly hair products because my mane is unruly. I did buy a henna bar from them as well, and even thought my mom had a horrid time applying it and it felt really weird it turned out really well in my hair and smelt really awesome! I am a big lover of baths so their bombs are my fave thing ever me and my boyfriend have romantic baths and watch the bombs dance around and always end up smelling great with soft (and often sparkly) skin!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

It's so sad to see that they're going to discontinue some of their products, especially Phoenix Rising.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Squidward said:


> It's so sad to see that they're going to discontinue some of their products, especially Phoenix Rising.



I loved that bomb, it was my favorite! Loved the smell, the color, the sparkles. It was the best I've gotten!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 4, 2015)

Squidward said:


> It's so sad to see that they're going to discontinue some of their products, especially Phoenix Rising.



I mean it's not 100% confirmed yet. So I wouldn't take my word for it. This is just what's been said. It's to make room for Oxford street stuff which I'm happy about!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 5, 2015)

After reading this last night I broke out one of my mini-soap samples to try in the shower, I forget the name but it was really lemony and made me feel SUPER clean! Way cleaner than when I use regular body wash or bar soap.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 8, 2015)

Ordered a new shampoo bar today. 
I decided to try squeaky green for my oily hair. Hah. Montolbano just didn't do it for me.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a store near me and I went inside to check it out.
Their bathbombs are quite cute and quality, but after using one , I felt like it dried out my skin alot.
Also I've heard alot of my friends said it tends to easily clog their drains for some reason. 
I've yet to try their other products


----------



## ams (Jul 8, 2015)

A lot of their products smell amazing but they are an absolute disaster on my skin and hair. My skin gets really dry and the soaps always leave a film. I also don't like how much colouring they use - every time I've stepped out of the bath after using a bath bomb I'm some strange shade of pink or blue. Anyways I'm a fan of the scents but the products are really low quality, especially for the prices. 

I did like one scrub that was full of salt...ocean something? I forget the name. That one actually did good things for my skin, but nothing that just rubbing some table salt on my face wouldn't do.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> I have a store near me and I went inside to check it out.
> Their bathbombs are quite cute and quality, but after using one , I felt like it dried out my skin alot.
> Also I've heard alot of my friends said it tends to easily clog their drains for some reason.
> I've yet to try their other products



It depends on what bomb you use. Some of them such as big blue are packed with stuff. Big Blue has tons of sea weed in it for your skin. So I could see that being an issue. I usually just use my drain strainer thingy. You just lay it inside and it catches everything while draining. 


Also in terms of drying your skin out, you could have just been using something not made for your skin. Every lush cleanser is made for a different skin type. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> A lot of their products smell amazing but they are an absolute disaster on my skin and hair. My skin gets really dry and the soaps always leave a film. I also don't like how much colouring they use - every time I've stepped out of the bath after using a bath bomb I'm some strange shade of pink or blue. Anyways I'm a fan of the scents but the products are really low quality, especially for the prices.
> 
> I did like one scrub that was full of salt...ocean something? I forget the name. That one actually did good things for my skin, but nothing that just rubbing some table salt on my face wouldn't do.



The film could be from the cream soaps. If you use a glycerine based soap they don't leave that lotion feel on your skin. I prefer the glycerin ones because I don't care much for the creamy ones. I don't like lotion or oily feeling skin. 

And as said to the other person the cleaners are all made for different skin types, as the shampoos are also made for different hair types. It's trial and error. Right now I'm trying out different shampoo bars, but the veganese conditioner and the dry shampoo have done my oily hair wonders! They have shampoo for oily, dry, curly, damaged, you name it! Same for conditioner. 

If you have a dry face there are specific cleansers made for dry skin. Also moisturizing your face is a must. So if you cleanse and don't moisturize that could be why! 

And ocean salt. 
That's an exfoliating face and body scrub. That's something I have a sample of right now. It's a once or twice a week thing, cause you don't wanna dry your face out. But it's very intensive and has lime infused vodka in it. It's cleared my skin up and makes it feel so soft after using it! 

I'm sorry you had such a bad time with lush. But if you have any questions on what might work for your hair or skin you can always feel free to ask me if you'd like to give them another try. 

Also, for bath bombs I would suggest lighter colored ones. I've never heard of skin staining. I have heard of tub staining but that's dependent upon what your tub is made of usually. People with porcelain tubs usually have problems. Mines not like that. But they have bombs like butter ball which is white, tisty tosty which is white with a few rose petals in it, ickle baby bot is an extememly light colored blue as well!


----------



## ams (Jul 9, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> And ocean salt.
> That's an exfoliating face and body scrub. That's something I have a sample of right now. It's a once or twice a week thing, cause you don't wanna dry your face out. But it's very intensive and has lime infused vodka in it. It's cleared my skin up and makes it feel so soft after using it!



Yeah that's the one, it did have vodka in it! It was really nice. I don't know, I have really sensitive skin so lately I've only been using baby soap which works for me. And I'm a huge face moisturizer addict so that's not really an issue. Thanks for the recommendations though!

Is the dry shampoo that you use the lemon-scented one? Just curious because I found that it didn't work great for me, but I totally use it on my cat when she gets a little greasy XD


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 9, 2015)

ams said:


> Yeah that's the one, it did have vodka in it! It was really nice. I don't know, I have really sensitive skin so lately I've only been using baby soap which works for me. And I'm a huge face moisturizer addict so that's not really an issue. Thanks for the recommendations though!
> 
> Is the dry shampoo that you use the lemon-scented one? Just curious because I found that it didn't work great for me, but I totally use it on my cat when she gets a little greasy XD



It's actually supposed to be grapefruit scented haha. I think it just has a subtle sweet smell. 
But it just takes more time to work it in since it's a powder and not in a can. XD


----------



## nami26 (Jul 9, 2015)

why are we posting stuff on a soap store? i mean, this is a forum, come on! but i do want to know, where are these stores located, i live in pennsylvania, don't know if that makes a difference...


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

i looove lush
i hate that they're expensive D:​


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 9, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> why are we posting stuff on a soap store? i mean, this is a forum, come on! but i do want to know, where are these stores located, i live in pennsylvania, don't know if that makes a difference...



Because this is a forum where you can post and talk about anything you want. Also, some people consider Lush a lifestyle considering it is free of animal cruelty, and is vegan/vegetarian. It's also very popular in almost every country.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Garrus said:


> i looove lush
> i hate that they're expensive D:​



Honestly, when you look at the ingredients they use, and the fact that they don't test on animals. The products aren't as expensive as you'd think. Most companies can afford to sell stuff a lot cheaper because they test on animals, they can't afford to pay people to test on. Lush has employees and family who will gladly test things for free! Plus, it's organic so some of the materials are extremely hard to find. 

I am a little cheap when it comes to it sometimes though. I cut my large bath bombs (as long as they aren't layered ones) in half to get to baths out of them. I also cut my large bubble bars, like ultraviolet and the comforter into 10 pieces. If you swish that around it actually gives you a small decent amount of bubbles. I don't usually need the bubbles, I like the scent and they feeling it gives my skin! Also, the bigger bottle of shampoo/conditioner you buy the cheaper it actually is!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 10, 2015)

I love Lush. I'm not a bath person so the bath bombs aren't really my thing, but I love everything else. Today I received Curly Wurly shampoo, American Cream conditioner, Sympathy for the Skin lotion, a Strawberry Feels Forever massage bar, and a same of Dirty soap. A month or two ago, I got the Celebrate gift box which came with Happy Hippy shampoo, Lemony Flutter cuticle butter, Buffy body butter, Ocean Salt scrub, Dream Cream lotion, Sea Vegetable lotion, and a Fig and Leaves soap sample. I'll probably buy the Splash!, Rosie, All the Best, Honey, and Lushious gift sets eventually. I wish they had more gift sets without bath bombs.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 10, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I love Lush. I'm not a bath person so the bath bombs aren't really my thing, but I love everything else. Today I received Curly Wurly shampoo, American Cream conditioner, Sympathy for the Skin lotion, a Strawberry Feels Forever massage bar, and a same of Dirty soap. A month or two ago, I got the Celebrate gift box which came with Happy Hippy shampoo, Lemony Flutter cuticle butter, Buffy body butter, Ocean Salt scrub, Dream Cream lotion, Sea Vegetable lotion, and a Fig and Leaves soap sample. I'll probably buy the Splash!, Rosie, All the Best, Honey, and Lushious gift sets eventually. I wish they had more gift sets without bath bombs.



See I like the bath bombs and bubble bars and such, it makes me want to take baths more often rather than showers, but my tub is so small! It makes it uncomfortable for me to take a bath any longer than like 30minutes. Which I kind of see as a waste when I know if I had a big tub I could lay for an hour or more. 

I absolutely hated lotion before trying Lush lotion. I hated the greasy feeling. But lush lotion is so thick it doesn't leave that feeling and I've fallen in love with it. I found a small pot of the limited edition Celebrate lotion on eBay for super cheap, still within date. It's one of my favorite scents. It smells like lemon starbursts to me. I also recently got the Buffy body butter as well, my boyfriend thought it was a bar of soap and used it to wash his hands. He was really confused why his hands felt so crazy soft afterwords haha.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

maybe i'll try this...lush cosmetics and see what all the fuss is about, i wonder, do they have acne cream as well. i used clearasil ultra fast and it worked fine but it came back again, maybe lush can help my ??flawless`` skin again...


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 10, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> maybe i'll try this...lush cosmetics and see what all the fuss is about, i wonder, do they have acne cream as well. i used clearasil ultra fast and it worked fine but it came back again, maybe lush can help my ??flawless`` skin again...



They don't sell acne creams. They have cleaners. And you must cleanse tone and moisturize for it to really be affective. They're cleansers are more of a solid dough like consistency and you add water to them to make it like paste. 
They have some cleaners that are in a solid bar form though.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

hmmm...sounds ...uh healthful i guess. i will try to find one in my area...ohhhmigosh! there's one in frankfurt am main,which is like just south of where i am staying in germany right now. byeeee!!!!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 10, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> hmmm...sounds ...uh healthful i guess. i will try to find one in my area...ohhhmigosh! there's one in frankfurt am main,which is like just south of where i am staying in germany right now. byeeee!!!!



Tell us if you find something you like!


----------



## nami26 (Jul 10, 2015)

i am going to get lots of lotion and bath bombs and soap!!! i might need a whole room for this, a closet or the attic or something....


----------



## oslocrossing (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm honestly a huge fan of Lush. I have tried nearly all of their products and having nothing but great things to say about them! I absolutely love their shampoo bars and shower gels. Their soaps are great too. And of course, bath bombs and bubble bars are essentials in my house. Granny Takes a Dip is probably my favorite bathbomb, and Brightside is my favorite bubblebar.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 10, 2015)

the good thing is that with the lack of conservatives they dont last super long, or atleast not as long as normal products. so you cant buy more than you can actually use up in the coming weeks ^^
although people seem to still manage to spend large amount on this (just look on youtube for "lush haul" videos... really scary.. some spend like 300 or so)


bought 2 facemasks the other day.. gonna try one later ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pika123 said:


> hmmm...sounds ...uh healthful i guess. i will try to find one in my area...ohhhmigosh! there's one in frankfurt am main,which is like just south of where i am staying in germany right now. byeeee!!!!



there's also a _german online shop_. incase you havent seen. but i guess it's better to actually be in a store and look around anyway.
have fun there.
oh and they do have some products that help with acne .. forgot the names, but if you search "lush acne" on youtube there are a few  videos that list some products.
(i think grease lightning and the cupcake facemask for example)


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 10, 2015)

oslocrossing said:


> I'm honestly a huge fan of Lush. I have tried nearly all of their products and having nothing but great things to say about them! I absolutely love their shampoo bars and shower gels. Their soaps are great too. And of course, bath bombs and bubble bars are essentials in my house. Granny Takes a Dip is probably my favorite bathbomb, and Brightside is my favorite bubblebar.



Better stock up! Granny takes a dip is rumored to be a discontinued item!

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> the good thing is that with the lack of conservatives they dont last super long, or atleast not as long as normal products. so you cant buy more than you can actually use up in the coming weeks ^^
> although people seem to still manage to spend large amount on this (just look on youtube for "lush haul" videos... really scary.. some spend like 300 or so)
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guilty. I can easily spend 300$ at lush. But that's because I can buy a lot of bath products. But also when you buy shampoo, conditioner, face mask, cleaners, toners, Etc. it can add up quickly.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 10, 2015)

i know its easy to spend a lot.. it adds up fast and is all very tempting haha


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 10, 2015)

shunishu said:


> i know its easy to spend a lot.. it adds up fast and is all very tempting haha



I tried Mask of Magnaminty for the first time, I just ordered a small pot. Let me tell you, I want to order like 10 big pots. xD


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

I love them!
When i visited San Fran, my sister took me there (shes gotten me stuff there before)
and I got some dry shampoo and a face mask
oh that face mask makes my face feel sooo ogood


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

My friends have frequently been buying Lush bath bombs, and they say it smells amazing in the tub! I haven't personally used lush cosmetics before but i'm sure it's a great brand considering its animal cruelty free! ^.^


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 11, 2015)

kwhomp said:


> I love them!
> When i visited San Fran, my sister took me there (shes gotten me stuff there before)
> and I got some dry shampoo and a face mask
> oh that face mask makes my face feel sooo ogood



I've never tried a fresh face mask (I've never been into an actual store cause the closest one to me is 2 hours away). I order online, so I don't wanna chance the fresh mask getting gross in the mail since you're supposed
To keep them in the fridge. 
But I have used mask of Magnaminty. I love it.


----------



## supercat (Jul 11, 2015)

i use one of their cleansers right now (let the good times roll) and it smells amazing and leaves my skin super smooth. the only trouble i have is finishing it after the expiration date (a few months) but since it's used with fresh ingredients and whatnot i don't have too much of a problem. 
i'm more of a shower person so i've never used one of their bath bombs, but i'll have to try some out.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

Chunkybunneh said:


> My friends have frequently been buying Lush bath bombs, and they say it smells amazing in the tub! I haven't personally used lush cosmetics before but i'm sure it's a great brand considering its animal cruelty free! ^.^



It also has vegan products for any of you wondering, though I think the only non-vegan ones are the ones with honey but I'm not sure!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 11, 2015)

I know I posted on here saying I don't buy from Lush (I might give them another go though after trying some of this company's stuff) but I just want to recommend another bathing/skincare shop for UK peeps: http://www.thebathhouseshop.com *The Bath House*
I discovered them while I was on holiday in the Lake District (Their Bowness shop to be more precise) and I have fallen in love with their products, I was worried they didn't sell them online but they do so you can get them anywhere in the UK!

They DO NOT test their products on animals, their products are at least 97% natural with the rest being fragrance or preservatives (some of which may make the products unsuitable for vegans (only downside) and all their products are made in Cumbria (in the UK) so buying from them means supporting a native business (if you are from the UK) Also all their natural ingredients are sustainably sourced.

One of the things I like is that you can buy a jar of their bath salts and when that is empty you can just buy a refill bag to refill the jar instead of buying a whole new jar. (More environmentally friendly and gentle on your purse/wallet) My current favourite products are their pudding (Ice cream sundae for example) and cocktails (Apple Martini) scented bath salts and their lip balms- also pudding and cocktails, I like the Red velvet cupcake and Mango Mojito. They are quite expensive so I haven't tried much past the Lip balms and Bath salts though  But after trying this stuff and falling in love with baths again (I generally prefer showers) I might give Lush another go, sticking to some of the more 'safer stuff'.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

Their site and shop look so elegant. I wish there was one in my country, I'd try it out for sure.


----------



## pepperini (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd really really like to try lush bath bombs and other products from time to time--maybe I'll ask for some for my birthday. The Bath House also looks pretty cool, but since I'm not in the UK that's a bummer. I do love the idea of being able to refill the jars with a bag instead of a whole new jar, though. Could I ask what people's favorite bath bombs are if I decide to buy some later this month?


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 11, 2015)

Squidward said:


> It also has vegan products for any of you wondering, though I think the only non-vegan ones are the ones with honey but I'm not sure!



At least some of the products use eggs and lanolin.  I wish I liked the preservative free Ocean Salt as much as the original formula since they veganized it but I don't.  I also couldn't survive the winter without Lemony Flutter but that has lanolin in it.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> At least some of the products use eggs and lanolin.  I wish I liked the preservative free Ocean Salt as much as the original formula since they veganized it but I don't.  I also couldn't survive the winter without Lemony Flutter but that has lanolin in it.



Honestly, I just forgot that lanolin is used in beauty products. I wasn't sure about the eggs.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 11, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Their site and shop look so elegant. I wish there was one in my country, I'd try it out for sure.



I had a look to see what it costs to ship outside the UK and it turns out they can't due to a Royal Mail regulation on the export of alcohol products :/ The shops are really posh inside, I felt like I was dirtying the place going in their in jeans and a baggy hoodie but the sales assistants there were really friendly and knowledgeable about their products, I would have bought the whole shop if I could


----------



## shunishu (Jul 12, 2015)

i just washed my hair with daddy-o and still smell like pure sugar syrup 2 hours later <3 xD


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh my God (I'm back!). The 9 TO 5 Cleansing Lotion is AMAAAAAAAAAZZING! It's really helped soothe my acne! 100% recommend!

- - - Post Merge - - -



peppercrossin said:


> I'd really really like to try lush bath bombs and other products from time to time--maybe I'll ask for some for my birthday. The Bath House also looks pretty cool, but since I'm not in the UK that's a bummer. I do love the idea of being able to refill the jars with a bag instead of a whole new jar, though. Could I ask what people's favorite bath bombs are if I decide to buy some later this month?


Big Blue is great, so is Granny Takes A Dip.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 12, 2015)

Teacakes said:


> Oh my God (I'm back!). The 9 TO 5 Cleansing Lotion is AMAAAAAAAAAZZING! It's really helped soothe my acne! 100% recommend!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I agree, Big Blue is fun because you can play with the seaweed in the water, I like swoosh it around like a water-bender!


----------



## shunishu (Jul 12, 2015)

still smell like sugar syrup


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2015)

I have never used lush cosmetics


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 12, 2015)

shunishu said:


> i just washed my hair with daddy-o and still smell like pure sugar syrup 2 hours later <3 xD



I just got my squeaky green shampoo bar in the mail yesterday. While I'm not a fan of the scent, it seems to be working well so far.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay guys. The word is official. Here are the 100% accurate list of items leaving! 

SOAPS Ice Blue The Godmother Dirty Mangnificent
BATH Phoenix Rising bath bomb Granny Takes a Dip bath bomb Rose Queen bath bomb Space Girl bath bomb Dorothy bubble bar Amandopondo bubbl bar
SHOWER Flying Fox shower gel Grass shower gel Sweetie Pie shower jelly You Snap the Whip body butter Aqua Mirabilis body butter
BODY (ody ody) Vanilla Puff dusting powder Lustre dusting powder Tiny Hands hand serum Stepping Stone foot scrub Putty for Your Hands hand soap Lovely Jubblies breast cream Formulae Known As body lotion Vanilla Dee Lite body lotion
HAIR Ultimate Shine shampoo bar Squeaky Green shampoo bar Zeste hair gelly


----------



## Stil (Jul 13, 2015)

Try their mask of magnaminty


----------



## zoetrope (Jul 13, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Grass shower gel
> Zeste hair gelly



NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  I'm glad I just bought a bottle of Grass.  Maybe I should buy some more though.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 13, 2015)

C u c c o said:


> Try their mask of magnaminty


I already use that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



zoetrope said:


> NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  I'm glad I just bought a bottle of Grass.  Maybe I should buy some more though.



I have never used grass but I want to! 
I love earthy smells. It sounds weird but I like stuff that smells like, grass, wood or dirt. I'm weird. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another update. Production of these items stopped July 1st. So whatever is in stores and in the warehouse is it! They're anticipating everything will be gone by October to make room for Oxford Street items.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 13, 2015)

I love Lush. Though they are expensive and I find myself spending waaay too much money there, there's some products there that are staples for me and I love dearly.

Their bath bombs and bubble bars are great. My favs are; The Comforter, Sunnyside, Butterball. 

I haven't gotten into their skin care and hair care products though, I find that those are really overpriced. But hey, I guess when you use quality ingredients it makes them more valuable! Anyways, I love Lush ^.^ I need to go back soon


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 14, 2015)

For anyone interested, I am in the process of creating a lush swap page. This is where people can sell and trade items that are discontinued or even regular year round products. I'm part of a few pages on Facebook that just are not active at all. I'm hoping to create this site and get the word around to at least create a little more activity for people who actually want to swap. If you're interested message me and I'll be sure to give you the site name when it's ready to go.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 15, 2015)

has anyone tried to make the bathbombs at home?  it's surprising super easy, I made a bunch last Christmas to give as gifts. and they were similar or better than some of the lush bathbombs

here's a demo:


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 15, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> has anyone tried to make the bathbombs at home?  it's surprising super easy, I made a bunch last Christmas to give as gifts. and they were similar or better than some of the lush bathbombs
> 
> here's a demo:



Ive been really interested in making my own but was always afraid they would be bad and ruin my skin :/ I may give it a try now though!


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jul 15, 2015)

I LOOOOOOOOOVE their bath bombs and bubble bars!! ♡♡♡
Has anyone tried the Herbalism cleanser or the mask of magnaminty? I've been thinking of buying them but I'm a little worried because I have sensitive skin. (Curse you redhead genes!)
I've heard the Coppeehead soild shampoo is good for natural red hair, I've never tried it though...


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 15, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> I LOOOOOOOOOVE their bath bombs and bubble bars!! ♡♡♡
> Has anyone tried the Herbalism cleanser or the mask of magnaminty? I've been thinking of buying them but I'm a little worried because I have sensitive skin. (Curse you redhead genes!)
> I've heard the Coppeehead soild shampoo is good for natural red hair, I've never tried it though...


My friend uses herbalism, and she loves. It's made for acne prone skin! You can always ask for a sample with online orders in store and they're usually happy to give you a sample. 
I'm a redhead too! I use Mask Of Magnaminty and I love it. But I don't have sensitive skin. Just really oily with large pores. They have a self preserving formula with lots of honey in it for sensitive skin. You could try that or get a sample of that as well

And as for copperhead, it can be used on natural or dyed hair. But it's meant to bring out color a little more. I've never tried it, but from what I understand it's more like if you're like a brunette and wanna add copper tones.


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jul 15, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> My friend uses herbalism, and she loves. It's made for acne prone skin! You can always ask for a sample with online orders in store and they're usually happy to give you a sample.
> I'm a redhead too! I use Mask Of Magnaminty and I love it. But I don't have sensitive skin. Just really oily with large pores. They have a self preserving formula with lots of honey in it for sensitive skin. You could try that or get a sample of that as well
> 
> And as for copperhead, it can be used on natural or dyed hair. But it's meant to bring out color a little more. I've never tried it, but from what I understand it's more like if you're like a brunette and wanna add copper tones.



Thanks for the advice! I'm planning on heading to Lush this weekend, so I might try and get some samples! My face has been problematic recently so hopefully herbalism helps! I've seen great reviews about Mask Of Magnaminty so, I'll definitely check it out! 

Redheads unite! Lol


----------



## Kissyme100 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bump for you!


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 18, 2015)

Kissyme100 said:


> Bump for you!



Thank you! 

And on a side note, my wonderful boyfriend knew I was stressed out lately and bought me 100$ worth of lush. I'm so excited for the mail to come next week!


----------



## SleepingOwl (Jul 18, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And on a side note, my wonderful boyfriend knew I was stressed out lately and bought me 100$ worth of lush. I'm so excited for the mail to come next week!



ooh what did he get you?  

I love Lush so much too!!  I started using it when I was 17 and for the last 5 years I've been loving a lot of their products!! I've stopped using their face products tho for various reasons but I still always go there and get bath bombs/bubble bars, hair and body products  my favorite shampoo is actually Big!!! it really makes my hair bouncier and softer hahah but tbh I find their conditioners not too moisturizing :/ maybe because I have really damaged hair from all the color treatments I've given to my hair over the years.. but yeah none of the conditioners are moisturizing enough 

my favorite bathbomb is the Sex Bomb and my favorite combos of bath bomb/oil bar/bubble bars are: Twilight bath bomb with Dreamtime bath melt for a relaxing night and Brightside bubble bar with You've Been Mangoed bath melt for waking up in the morning  for the bath melt I usually only use half of it every bath so they can be used 2 times  and bubble bar can be used 2-3 times anyway so overall the Brightside/You've Been Mangoed combo is pretty nice  

what are you guys favorite Lush limited edition products? mine has to be the moisturizer Celebrate!!! I heard it's permanent in Japan but it's only available during the holidays in US/UK. I LOVE THE SCENT OMGGGG

one thing I've been doing I would like to share if you didnt know already  for those who live in the US, Lush is more expensive in here compared to the UK (especially all the products that are packaged in the black jar), so I buy all the products that are in the black jars from the UK website and even though it costs more in shipping (cant buy too much stuff tho the shipping will go up eventually due to weight), you still save money overall  I didnt know about this until a while ago my friend mentioned it to me! so yup! still shop and dont go broke XD


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 18, 2015)

SleepingOwl said:


> ooh what did he get you?
> 
> I love Lush so much too!!  I started using it when I was 17 and for the last 5 years I've been loving a lot of their products!! I've stopped using their face products tho for various reasons but I still always go there and get bath bombs/bubble bars, hair and body products  my favorite shampoo is actually Big!!! it really makes my hair bouncier and softer hahah but tbh I find their conditioners not too moisturizing :/ maybe because I have really damaged hair from all the color treatments I've given to my hair over the years.. but yeah none of the conditioners are moisturizing enough
> 
> ...



He bought me veganese conditioner, it's their lightest conditioner and I have thin oily hair. He also got me dark Angels, tea tree water, a tea tree toner tab, happy hippy shower gel, I love juicy shampoo, mask of magnaminty, and the godmother soap. I'm so upset they're discontinuing the godmother. It's one of my favorite scents! 

For limited edition, I couldn't agree more! I used to hate lotion but I got some if a gift set, it was dream cream. I tried it and decided I did like lotion, but only from lush! They're not super greasy like most lotions. My friend bought some celebrate and I fell in love with the smell and found some on eBay for 9$ and that was including shipping! So I bought it. I also love the bath bomb Lords of Misrule. It's one of my all time favorite bath bombs ever! My friend got me one for Christmas and by the time I used it they were gone for the year. 

I personally haven't tried too many bath bombs because I buy online and I'm afraid I won't like the smell. I plan on going to my nearest lush hopefully in time for Halloween and Christmas items. I also want to buy everything during the boxing sale since its buy one get one free! Can't ever ever pas that up. XD 

I have tried Phoenix rising, avobath, big blue, fizzbanger, and Lords of Misrule. For bubble bars I've tried comforter, sunny side, and the holy grail of all of lush, ultra violet. Which was a limited edition Easter/Mother's Day item. I have never smelled something so good in my life. I bought three of them and hopefully if they have some left when I get paid on the 31st I will buy a couple more! I love it so so much. It's scent is amazing and sticks so long. 

I really love shower jellies though. They suds up really well and last forever, and they're cheap! 

About the UK thing, I knew you could do that, but I never do because lately I haven't had the money to buy enough for it to actually be worth it. Because the shipping is so much, you basically need to buy over 100$ worth of stuff for the cost difference to actually be effective.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 18, 2015)

Woops. Double post.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 18, 2015)

Weird. The thread didn't update. Double post most have glitched the page.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 22, 2015)

If no one has tried Roots hair treatment and you have flat hair, I strongly suggest it! I got a sample of it today with my online order, and while it feels like disgusting lard in your hair, it feels so good on the scalp and my hair already seems to have more volume from one use!


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 28, 2015)

I love Lush! I have so many products it's ridiculous.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 28, 2015)

LadyTruoc said:


> I love Lush! I have so many products it's ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 138444



omg I'm gonna cry $_$



btw they added a list of things tht will be discontinued in the coming months (atleast online)
https://www.lush.co.uk/article/wave-goodbye-say-hello


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 28, 2015)

Space Girl and Lovely Jubblies?! No no no.

D:


----------



## Nataliesan (Jul 28, 2015)

I adore Lush! I love Cosmetic Warrior facemask and the Tea Tree Water spray. They are my skin lifesavers. And it's a huge plus that they don't test on animals - guilt free!


----------



## misstayleigh (Jul 28, 2015)

I love Lush oh my goodness :')) 

It honestly saved my hair. I've been dyeing my hair for as long as I can remember, and I had an ombre a few years ago where I went completely blonde at the ends, and I'm naturally a dark brunette.

But Lush revolutionized and saved my dead af hair lmao. It also made it grow insanely fast -- my hairdresser is always in disbelief whenever I go back to her because of how quickly it grows when I'm using Lush products lmao.

I went off of them for awhile and was using some Bumble & Bumble products, but now I'm back again after having going back from a blonde balayage! I'm using Rehab for shampoo and the solid Big conditioner. I'm still not sure how I feel about Big, but I'm loving Rehab xxx

I think my favorite combination, though, will always be Cynthia Sylvia Stout and American Cream. It's a shame their scents don't compliment each other more :'((

I'm also heartbroken bc I don't have a tub so I've never been able to use their bath bombs -- and now I'm going off to college where I also won't have a tub sobbbssss

I've always wanted to try more of their hair masks/lotions/moisturizers/etc., so if anyone has any stellar recommendations, send 'em my way ;~) xx


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 28, 2015)

misstayleigh said:


> I love Lush oh my goodness :'))
> 
> It honestly saved my hair. I've been dyeing my hair for as long as I can remember, and I had an ombre a few years ago where I went completely blonde at the ends, and I'm naturally a dark brunette.
> 
> ...



Roots is my all time favorite hair treatment. Body lotion - Sympathy for the Skin. Moisturizer - Celestial.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 28, 2015)

LadyTruoc said:


> I love Lush! I have so many products it's ridiculous.
> 
> View attachment 138444



I have roughly that much in my house right now. And now I'm waiting on a 380$ order that my boyfriend bought for me. O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyTruoc said:


> Space Girl and Lovely Jubblies?! No no no.
> 
> D:



Yes almost everything is sold out already. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nataliesan said:


> I adore Lush! I love Cosmetic Warrior facemask and the Tea Tree Water spray. They are my skin lifesavers. And it's a huge plus that they don't test on animals - guilt free!



Yes! I did so many papers on animal testing in high school. I finally have the money to buy good products. So I'm making my boyfriend throw all his old stuff out and switch to lush for a cruelty free home!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyTruoc said:


> Roots is my all time favorite hair treatment. Body lotion - Sympathy for the Skin. Moisturizer - Celestial.



I agree on Roots. I got a sample of it, and oh my gosh! It's amazing. One use gave my hair volume. I love it. 
As for moisturizers, cleansers, toners, etc. it'd be better to know your skin type! How oily/dry/normal etc to give better recommendations!


----------



## misstayleigh (Jul 28, 2015)

LadyTruoc said:


> Roots is my all time favorite hair treatment. Body lotion - Sympathy for the Skin. Moisturizer - Celestial.



Sympathy for the Skin is amazing -- it's one of my favorites :'D x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit: 





Dasbreenee said:


> I have roughly that much in my house right now. And now I'm waiting on a 380$ order that my boyfriend bought for me. O.O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ooh, I have combination skin! My skin is on the dry side overall, but my t-zone is oily af sobsss


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jul 28, 2015)

misstayleigh said:


> Sympathy for the Skin is amazing -- it's one of my favorites :'D x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



To start Angels on bare skin is a good cleanser for any skin type. I didn't have luck with it because I'm super oily.
Coalface is good for combo skin! And it has charcoal in it to soak up any greasy spots! For a toner I would usually always recommend tea tree toner as its good for pretty much everyone. And for a moisturizer I would recommend Enzymion. It's pricier but it's good for oily T-zones! It's pretty light but hydrating for the rest of the face!

- - - Post Merge - - -



misstayleigh said:


> Sympathy for the Skin is amazing -- it's one of my favorites :'D x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



To start Angels on bare skin is a good cleanser for any skin type. I didn't have luck with it because I'm super oily.
Coalface is good for combo skin! And it has charcoal in it to soak up any greasy spots! For a toner I would usually always recommend tea tree toner as its good for pretty much everyone. And for a moisturizer I would recommend Enzymion. It's pricier but it's good for oily T-zones! It's pretty light but hydrating for the rest of the face!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Mask of Magnaminty is pretty much everyone's favorite. It's a minty mask that doesn't need to be in the fridge. If you're super super dry I'd try the self preserving as its better for dry skin!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

I've bought a few bath bombs before, not bad...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2015)

When I'm out in the town I ALWAYS go into Lush (even if I have to drag the people I'm weigh in with me hehe). 

It smells so nice and the employees there are always to happy.

My favourite bath bomb is Dragon Egg and I also really like Sex Bomb.


----------



## Jas (Jul 31, 2015)

I spend so much money at Lush! I used to buy at least one bath bomb a week because we lived so close. My favourite products are Ocean Salt, Sympathy for the Skin, the strawberry and Earl Grey massage bars (forgot their names), and my favourite bath bomb is Phoenix Rising.


----------



## jessidubs (Jul 31, 2015)

Lush is the best! I use several items from them including

Ocean salt scrub: I use it to exfoliate my face or body once a week, smells amazing and the ingredients help tighten skin
Mask of magnaminty: A great mint smelling mask that extracts impurities from your face
Dirty Bodywash: Mint body wash that cleans well and has an amazing minty tingly feeling
Any of the toner waters: Help relieve redness and dryness after face washing


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 1, 2015)

Jas said:


> I spend so much money at Lush! I used to buy at least one bath bomb a week because we lived so close. My favourite products are Ocean Salt, Sympathy for the Skin, the strawberry and Earl Grey massage bars (forgot their names), and my favourite bath bomb is Phoenix Rising.



Stock up. Phoenix rising is leaving! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



jessidubs said:


> Lush is the best! I use several items from them including
> 
> Ocean salt scrub: I use it to exfoliate my face or body once a week, smells amazing and the ingredients help tighten skin
> Mask of magnaminty: A great mint smelling mask that extracts impurities from your face
> ...



I've had a few samples of ocean salt. And then I recently bought a pot of it. It burns my cheeks really really badly though! And I don't have sensitive skin. Just oily with large pores. Even the self preserving does the same. It doesn't make my face break out or rash. So I just push through the burning feeling. 
I love mask of Magnaminty. Although I haven't noticed any change in my face while using it. I have extremely large pores. You could see them from a mile away. The employees swear by it to reduce pore size. But I haven't seen any difference. I still love the feeling of it though. So I still buy it. I have yet to find a lush product that actually helps my pore size. 
Although coal face and dark Angels with tea tree water and vanishing cream had reduced my oiliness by far! 
I also love I love juicy and veganese conditioner. My hair is oily so I have to wash it every day. But with these I don't! And no drought helps too! I have a large bottle of that and it last forever! 
I also have tried montolbano which is for oily hair. Helped a little. But squeaky green helped a lot too! But it's being discontinued. 
I also bought jumping juniper which is also for oily hair. I have yet to use it though. Just got it. It smells, FANTASTIC.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 1, 2015)

I rarely ever use Lush stuff but for Christmas my mum bought me the Sunny Side soap bar and it was the best thing ever!! It made my bath all gold and it was all glittery and ahh it smelled so heavenly too. I also got one of the shower jellies called Sweetie Pie and it just smelled like sweets and bubblegum and that was also amazing. I don't really buy stuff like this to pamper myself so it's nice when I do get some because I really enjoy the experience a lot more.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 2, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I rarely ever use Lush stuff but for Christmas my mum bought me the Sunny Side soap bar and it was the best thing ever!! It made my bath all gold and it was all glittery and ahh it smelled so heavenly too. I also got one of the shower jellies called Sweetie Pie and it just smelled like sweets and bubblegum and that was also amazing. I don't really buy stuff like this to pamper myself so it's nice when I do get some because I really enjoy the experience a lot more.


I don't enjoy the smell of sunny side all that much. But I love mixing it with big blue bath bomb for mermaid water! 
And I've wanted to try sweetie pie but it's being discontinued so I won't get the chance. 
I do love whoosh though. It smells fantastic and I feel shower jellies last so long! I actually just bought the big pot recently of whoosh.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 2, 2015)

If anyone has any grass shower gel or godmother soap in the U.S. And would like to trade let me know!


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

I've never used Lush mostly because I already spend so much money on other stuff


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 4, 2015)

Universaljellyfish said:


> I've never used Lush mostly because I already spend so much money on other stuff




It's worth it! Give it a try if you ever can.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

lush is like my fav place ever

I go there every weekend lol.

bath bombs are my best friends


----------



## aetherene (Aug 4, 2015)

Ooh, I really like Lush. The first time I was introduced to it, I had just graduated high school like six years ago. My sister gave me Fresh Farmacy to help with my acne, and it helped, but I've since moved on to Herbalism, which I think works even better.

I love the smell of their bath bombs though. I even got one to act as an air freshener in my car rofl.

I tried one of their shampoos bars (Soak and Float) for the longest time but had to stop because chunks of it were getting stuck to my hair after washing. 

But I love going into the store and letting them wash my hands because my hands (and my arms) feel so soft afterwards and they smell so good too. I wish I had more money to buy more of their products though. I really want Ocean Salt and the Silky Underwear Dusting Powder. I definitely can't wait until I have the five black pots though. I want a face mask to use <3


----------



## weesakins (Aug 4, 2015)

i recently went to lush and got a sample of fresh farmacy and angels on bare skin for the redness under my nose, idk if it's working though..


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 4, 2015)

aetherene said:


> Ooh, I really like Lush. The first time I was introduced to it, I had just graduated high school like six years ago. My sister gave me Fresh Farmacy to help with my acne, and it helped, but I've since moved on to Herbalism, which I think works even better.
> 
> I love the smell of their bath bombs though. I even got one to act as an air freshener in my car rofl.
> 
> ...



Yes they're pretty expensive. But quality. 
Instead of spending my money on video games or art supplies or what ever, I buy lush haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



weesakins said:


> i recently went to lush and got a sample of fresh farmacy and angels on bare skin for the redness under my nose, idk if it's working though..



Angels on bare skin is one of their best selling cleaners. But i personally don't see how. It did zero for my skin. I switched to dark Angels because I have oily skin. If you have redness I would suggest aqua Marina. Although it looks gross and doesn't smell the best, it is for sensitive skin! It has calamine and aloe Vera in it to soothe the skin.


----------



## weesakins (Aug 5, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Yes they're pretty expensive. But quality.
> Instead of spending my money on video games or art supplies or what ever, I buy lush haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



i definitely need to try dark angels because i have combination oily skin!! the worker said fresh farmacy was good for redness. so sad because i only have redness under my nose and it makes it look like i have a mustache wah.


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 5, 2015)

Herbalism has worked well for me but I think it could be better.  I picked up a sample of Dark Angels and a small sliver of Coalface last week and will have to experiment.


----------



## shunishu (Aug 5, 2015)

so much stuff to be discontinued :O


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 5, 2015)

shunishu said:


> so much stuff to be discontinued :O



Yeah I picked up a few space girls while I could. A bottle of grass and so much godmother soap. And a rose queen!

- - - Post Merge - - -



weesakins said:


> i definitely need to try dark angels because i have combination oily skin!! the worker said fresh farmacy was good for redness. so sad because i only have redness under my nose and it makes it look like i have a mustache wah.



I personally love dark Angels. But if you have sensitive or dry skin id try coal face. Coalface is exactly the same just in a bar form. It's not as rough as dark Angels. Dark Angels has sugar in it and makes it really really scrubby.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zoetrope said:


> Herbalism has worked well for me but I think it could be better.  I picked up a sample of Dark Angels and a small sliver of Coalface last week and will have to experiment.


I love dark Angels. But I feel like I may just continue to buy coalface as its way less of a mess. Haha.


----------



## Glaed (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been using Ocean Salt, but for some reason it makes my face break out? I've tried using moisturizer afterwards, but I don't think it's helping. :c Which is a shame, cause the stuff smells great! Maybe I'll just use it as a body scrub instead of on my face. 

I just got the Karma Kream too, it smells amazing. *o* I use it as often as I can, but only a little bit at a time to make it last!! 

And the bath bombs are my fav. I want to try Twilight next time I get out to Lush.


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 5, 2015)

Glaed said:


> I've been using Ocean Salt, but for some reason it makes my face break out?



Ocean Salt is a tricky one.  I feel like it either works wonders for people or it mutilates your face.   You might give Mask of Magnaminty a try instead.  It's plenty scrubby but it won't rub salt in your wounds like Ocean Salt (literally) does.


----------



## Quill (Aug 5, 2015)

I can vouch for Mask of Magnaminty, it is the single greatest thing I've ever put on my face. If you have sensitive skin the tingy-ness of it might be a bit overwhelming the first time, but after that you get used to it. It's the rare mask that's both calming and invigorating for my skin, though I would recommend not scrubbing hard because the exfoliants in it are chunkier than most scrubs and can irritate. just rub very, very gently.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 5, 2015)

Quill said:


> I can vouch for Mask of Magnaminty, it is the single greatest thing I've ever put on my face. If you have sensitive skin the tingy-ness of it might be a bit overwhelming the first time, but after that you get used to it. It's the rare mask that's both calming and invigorating for my skin, though I would recommend not scrubbing hard because the exfoliants in it are chunkier than most scrubs and can irritate. just rub very, very gently.



I feel like I waste my money on MoM. I use it, and I love the cold and tingly feeling It gives me. I also love how clean i feel after words. But it does absolutely nothing for my face.


----------



## Quill (Aug 6, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> I feel like I waste my money on MoM. I use it, and I love the cold and tingly feeling It gives me. I also love how clean i feel after words. But it does absolutely nothing for my face.



What kind of skin do you have? I loved it because I have combination skin, and it's one of the few products I've found that doesn't exacerbate either my dry spots or my oily spots, which is rare. But I've definitely tried masks that have had more immediate, visible results. Glamglow's supermud is the #1 best mask I've ever used, but it's so so so expensive I only buy it once a year


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 6, 2015)

Quill said:


> What kind of skin do you have? I loved it because I have combination skin, and it's one of the few products I've found that doesn't exacerbate either my dry spots or my oily spots, which is rare. But I've definitely tried masks that have had more immediate, visible results. Glamglow's supermud is the #1 best mask I've ever used, but it's so so so expensive I only buy it once a year



Well I have very oily skin with large pores. But with MoM it really doesn't matter on the skin type because they have two formulas. One for sensitive skin and one with not so sensitive skin. But I hear people swear by it to reduce pore size and I've noticed no difference.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Aug 9, 2015)

So, it looks like the new Oxford Street items made it to the UK. Hopefully NA will be seeing them soon!


----------

